# Feed Storage



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

How long should you store feed and in what type container? I am gettng ready to purchase some feed and would like opinions/ideas on how long it will stay fresh if stored properly and what type of containers some people use.

George


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i found the coolest storage container. its meant for rice but works well will any grain. you can select the qty u want from 150g 300g 450g. keeps mice and other critters away. will post a picture soon of it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have two big airtight plastic container I keep inside, that holds a 50/80 lb. bag of seed. It keeps it dry and bug free for at least the amount of time in which they consume it which is about a month

You don't want to keep it in plastic if you plan to store outdoors, it should be a good metal can with tight fitting lid.

If you wish to store grain for a long period of time it should be kept in the freezer.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I plan on keeping it in the storage area (Center section) of the loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I plan on keeping it in the storage area (Center section) of the loft.


As long as you keep it covered and only open what you need, it should be ok. I keep my full unopened bags in the house and take out what I need and put it in my storage container that Everett built.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

If I purchase a 50# bag, after it is opened, will it be ok if stored in a plastic garbage can with the lid on?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> If I purchase a 50# bag, after it is opened, will it be ok if stored in a plastic garbage can with the lid on?


Yea, should be. How long would it take you to go through a 50 lb bag?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I don't know how long it will take. The store that has the feed, (Nutra Source Pigeon Grain)only sells it in 50# bags. I don't have any birds yet but am getting ready to purchase some. I will start with a couple of breeding pairs to raise from.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I don't know how long it will take. The store that has the feed, (Nutra Source Pigeon Grain)only sells it in 50# bags. I don't have any birds yet but am getting ready to purchase some. I will start with a couple of breeding pairs to raise from.


Well, once you open the bag, I would suggest keeping a small amount in the loft and the rest in the house. The humidity here is bad in the summer as you know. That's why we moved ours in the house rather than storing it in the loft.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi

Fifty lbs will last a long time with only two pigeons. Right now, I think keeping it in your loft in a well sealed container will be ok considering our low temps. However, you know how hot we can get here in NC in the summer so I would keep that in mind.

For our regular pigeon grains/peas etc. we buy the 50 lb. bags too but I then transfer it to the gallon sized Ziplock bags even though we may use it up within two months. Some I put in the freezer but the others are put in empty kitty litter containers - 4 fit nicely and keep them in a cool place in the garage. I used to just put them in the Ziplock bags but I found that darn moths can actually chew through the plastic bags but they can't get to it in the kitty litter containers.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Sounds like good advice. I will keep most in the house and only small amound in the loft. Thanks for the help.

George


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yup, I keep mine in a plastic tub on wheels with a tight-fitting lid. The tub actually has a handle on each side that slides up and clicks over the lid to secure it. It's 100% waterproof too, which is great. I got it at Walmart for around ten dollars. I store my 50lb bags of seed in it, but they go through that much in about five or six days, so it's never in there long enough to know if it would mold or anything.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Maryjane.
Would you post a picture of the container on wheels. It sounds like just what I need.

George


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

lol i keep mine in a plastic garbage can that will hold 4-5 bags at a time. of course in my loft that is only about a months worth so dealing with one bag at a time seems a little strange to me..... sorry i forget myself sometimes i have containers for pigeon peas, turkey grower (great for baby growth) and for my feed. I use northwood farms mix a and racing pigeon .
in our climate i have much more trouble with my grit collecting moisture. so i mix it with oyster shell.

my reccommendation for people with fewer birds is to pool your resources. if you have another person near you who only has a couple birds, split a bag of feed. that way you dont have 6 months worth sitting around. our club buys it 2 tons at a time and we get a great rate. one of our members is a breeder so he uses a lot of feed.

just my 2 cents again!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Avion said:


> Sounds like good advice. I will keep most in the house and only small amound in the loft. Thanks for the help.
> 
> George


I would put a portion of it in bags and freeze it because it's going to take a long time to go thru 50 lbs of seed, unless you get more birds


----------

